# Everything you need to know about the iPhone 5S



## readermaniax (Aug 26, 2013)

*[VIDEO]Everything you need to know about the iPhone 5S*

*iPhone 5S - Everything you need to know*



*4.bp.blogspot.com/-ay2RiRBWDO0/UhthBj-MdGI/AAAAAAAAA0I/2h82kL1bCmk/s400/ios-6-iphone-5-edit.jpg​
*Introduction*

The Apple iPhone is starting to look a little weak in comparison to the rest of the High-spec phones around it and along with all the rumours, we’re now getting close to the launch of the new iPhone.

What we know so far is that the next iPhone with be called “iPhone 5s”, carrying the same designs as the iPhone 5 living up to the Apple iPhone strategy. Its ought to be launched on 10th September and would be running on iOS7.



*1.bp.blogspot.com/-01rcWtSiC4s/UhthSmaM31I/AAAAAAAAA0Q/UOTsHqM8bBQ/s400/iphone5s-5c-leak.jpgLeaked Photos of the iPhone 5S and the iPhone 5C
What also is certain is that the new iPhone 5s will be accompanied by a cheaper iPhone, The iPhone 5C. 

*iPhone 5S Display*

It is said that the new iPhone would induce a ‘Touch on Display’ panel developed by a Taiwanese supplier Innolux with a 10 point multi touch display and .5mm thickness. Although the chances are very bleak considering the fact that iPhone 5s will be coming with a 4.0” Display.

Though Apple is in talks with SHARP for its IGZO (indium Gallium Zinc Oxide) material. This technology could provide the iPhone with a brighter screen while slightly dropping the thickness.Apple is also going to almost double the solution in the iPhone 5s to 15 Million Pixels over the 727,040 pixels found in the current iPhone 5 Retina display, which stands at 640 x 1,136 resolution and 326 pixels per inch. But this doesn’t make sense and you might ask why? According the definition on Retina Display, you cant see the individual pixels while holding the phone at a normal viewing distance. This means increasing the resolution would be pointless until and unless this is an increase in the screen size.

*iPhone 5S Design*


*1.bp.blogspot.com/-VuAbl4K1U5A/Uhtimdr8TDI/AAAAAAAAA0s/Z3h4zf13oCY/s640/Screen+Shot+2013-08-26+at+7.43.13+PM.jpgLeaked Shot of the Colors of iPhone 5S. In the Middle: Champagne Gold

According to all the Rumours, the iPhone 5s is expected to look just like the iPhone 5. This is following the usual pattern of the iPhone line where the 3G model was tweaked a year later into 3GS and then came the iPhone4 which was upgraded with iPhone 4S and then was the Launch of iPhone 5 which is now expected to be upgraded with iPhone 5S. 




*1.bp.blogspot.com/-q9ZrETIG5Mo/Uhth7VWlZhI/AAAAAAAAA0g/XOPxJ_5g-0g/s400/iPhone-5S-Case.jpgiPhone 5S Case from Box Wave
There also have been leaks on the Apple France website which leaked a case of iPhone 5S that showed that it’ll be with the same dimensions as the iPhone 5.



*1.bp.blogspot.com/-rsQ7hXerXig/Uhti2o0azsI/AAAAAAAAA00/GMmp8oWxbN4/s320/aa1.jpgChampagne Gold iPhone 5S with Components
Also, till now the Apple iPhone were came in two colors, Black and White. According to rumours there will be a new color which will now be introduced, Gold, Sources from Apple suggest that it’ll be Champagne Gold. The Leaked photos of the gold iPhone 5s along with the gold components support the above case.

*iPhone 5S Processor*


*3.bp.blogspot.com/-AExBDOWWNCU/UhtjPUsqWYI/AAAAAAAAA08/_heg77uTbFQ/s200/er_photo_196570_42.jpgPicture Showing the new A7 Chip in the iPhone 5S

The iPhone is Rumoured to get an A7 processor a step up frm the A6 processor used in the iPhone 5. Also, as all the other manufacturers are moving on to quad-core processors we might also see a A7 Quad-core chip. The Chip could be based on ARM’s 64-bit ARMv8 Architecture again a step up from the 32-bit Chips.*iPhone 5S Camera*

All the Competitors in the market have brilliant features and specifications when it comes to Cameras. The Nokia 920, Xperia Z, Galaxy S4 all have amazing low light capturing capability.



*4.bp.blogspot.com/-h3sXizbH9aI/UhtjhoaM_nI/AAAAAAAAA1M/s6wzsCRxung/s400/iPhone_5S_flash_leak-580-90.jpgDual LED Flash in the iPhone 5S Black


According to the Rumours the iPhone will up the Megapixels in the Rear camera from 8 to 12. But this might also increase the issue of noise levels in the photos and that is why they are introducing dual-LED flash. This will make it easier to click pictures in darker rooms, and create a brighter flash.


*4.bp.blogspot.com/-i9PWzbVu8O0/Uhtjlh4rY6I/AAAAAAAAA1U/bb6KOcfG3e8/s400/iPhone_5S_camera_part_leak-580-90.jpg​
We can also expect to see a larger f/2.0 aperture which would allow more light to get through and improve the image quality and low – light photography.

*iOS 7*

Apple have always been constant with the iPhone and tweaked over the years. With the introduction of iOS7 the Apple is overhauling the iPhone experience all together with a ‘flatter’, cleaner interface. The beta versions are already out and it looks quiet impressive. 

The Control center feature lets you toggle common settings and AirDrop which lets users transfer files over Wi-Fi to users nearby.
*Conclusion*

Apple is also rumoured to include a Finger Print reader on the home button as well as introduce NFC technology to compete in the market.


*2.bp.blogspot.com/-4dHzMrAZBPA/UhtkJ6WAG7I/AAAAAAAAA1c/SJcTvaDJywM/s320/iphone-5s-redesign-580-90.jpgiPhone 5S Home Button
We could also see the iPhone ditching the 16GB variant to introduce 128GB phone. Though this is not sure but we will definitely see a gold 128GB iPhone.

Coming on to the Pricing, Apple have always been constant on the retail prices of there phones. iPhone 5S would cost £529 for the 16GB model, £599 for 32GB model and £699 for the 64GB model. If there is a 128GB model, we'd guess that it will cost £799.

*Via Gizolo

**The Video that compares the iPhone 5S and the iPhone 5C with the iPhone 5

*


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 26, 2013)

nice article  appreciate it!!

nice article  appreciate it!!


----------



## readermaniax (Aug 26, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> nice article  appreciate it!!
> 
> nice article  appreciate it!!



Thanks!


----------



## vijju6091 (Aug 27, 2013)

Great Information. 

keep Informing thanks for sharing


----------



## theterminator (Aug 27, 2013)

Finger print reader is a surety. . If Apple can introduce the rumoured iPhone 5C at about Rs. 25k then this will be the biggest news of the year for us as others will dramatically reduce their prices .


----------



## Flash (Aug 27, 2013)

theterminator said:


> Finger print reader is a surety. . If Apple can introduce the rumoured *iPhone 5C at about Rs. 25k *then this will be the biggest news of the year for us as others will dramatically reduce their prices .


and that's not gonna happen anytime soon..


*iPhone 5C cases pop up on Amazon - *Proactive seller..


----------



## theterminator (Aug 27, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> and that's not gonna happen anytime soon..
> *iPhone 5C cases pop up on Amazon - *Proactive seller..


It's hard to believe a newly launched iPhone at 25k. Would like to know what is the meaning of "low-cost" in Apple's universe.


----------

